# I have a poorly freddie:(



## Theboy (May 7, 2015)

Hi

My budgie has a blood and very loose feathers right at the tip of his wing...a couple of the feathers can appear to be at 90° at times and looks like its causing him some bother.

Is this something I can sort myself by pulling the loose and blood covered feathers off or am I gonna have to take him to the vet.

I have researched my local vet but they don't deal with birds for some reason 

He also has a bit of a pant on him pretty constantly which is a slight concern

If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.

Attached is a couple of pics but cant really get a good angle but you get the gist


Many thanks in advance


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Please take Freddie to an Avian vet. It sounds like infection is already setting in with how you described his breathing and you don't want to cause more trauma to his wings by pulling at the feathers. If you cannot locate an avian vet call the pet store or breeder where you got him and ask where they get their birds treated.
I hope Freddie finds the help he needs asap.


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Agree with Niamhf, please take him to the Vet. Do not pull any feathers as you may escalate the situation. I hope he's alright.  
Try and post your photos again because I can't see them. Is there anywhere he could have hurt himself in his cage or out of his cage?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I hope you've taken Freddie to the vet and received help to deal with the broken/loose feathers. May we have an update on his condition, please? I hope your little fellow is feeling much better now.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about Freddie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

